# delenatii var album question



## abax (Nov 15, 2013)

Is there or should there be any culture differences for the album del.? I
have a zombie one growth one that bloomed and now just nothing. Received another from Thanh today and need some advice to help this
one along. It's a bloomed old growth and a very nice new growth and
appears very healthy. I'd like to keep it that way! I seem to grow the
pink del. quite well.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 15, 2013)

Angela, I wish I could be of assistance, I am the worst parvi grower on the planet, best I can do is send positive vibes


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2013)

there should be no difference.


----------



## abax (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you, Eric. I really appreciate the good vibes, Gary. I love this plant
even though it gives me grief.


----------

